

My academic records suck. What should I do? - lhousa

I've been reading a lot of posts on HN lately, but reading them makes me sad and very hopeless. Almost everyone has been exposed to some kind of childhood programming and are geniuses in one way or the other. As for me, the area from where I've been brought up is still in the stone ages. Yet I happened to enroll for a CS degree a year back out of sheer curiosity and I just loved it. BUT my grades haven't been the best for sometime now, frankly academics just wears me out and if I continue in this path, my records are surely going to hold me back and hinder my future (right?).
So do you guys think someone like me can land up in a decent job besides the shitty academic records?
======
andymoe
Screw that. If you can get through it you will be fine. Even if you can't or
decide you don't want to you will be fine but life is a lot of work either way
and it _can_ wear you down.

I gave up. Stopped going. Dropped out. That was a mistake. (Or maybe it
wasn't) It took me roughly ten years to recover and get back to what I had
originally wanted to do. Is programming what you want to do? Not school, but
creating something with your mind and a text editor? If so keep at it. If not
then find something else because life is actually really short.

